# gentoo stage 1 e stage 2 rimossi dal manuale

## 102376

ma la guida dove e andata a finire

vi prego datemi un link perchè sto sclerando

Edit Cazzantonio ----- Ho cambiato il titolo in qualcosa di più significativo per aiutare la ricerca

----------

## mrfree

 *Gentoo Handbook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I can't find stage1 information in the Gentoo Handbook
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#stage12

PS: questo 3d non mi pare tanto OT... o no?   :Question: 

----------

## matttions

Hanno tolto lo Stage1 e lo Stage2 .

C'è anche scritto sulla GWN di questa settimana, spiegando che veniva tolto il link diretto allo stage1 ed allo stage 2 perchè un sacco di utenti facevano casino e rompevano subito il sistema.

Inoltre è abbastanza arcano, quanto vero che partire dallo stage 1 o stage 2 dà un sistema ottimizzato da subito, mentre uno stage3 dà un sistema quasi completamente ottimizzato, che diventa completamente ottimizzato quando si esegue l'aggiornamento di gcc, glibc e compagnia bella, o li si ricompila. 

Quindi perchè perdere tempo nel compilare, quando invece possiamo creare già una macchina funzionante, con la facoltà di ricompilare da subito od attendere l'aggiornamento per passera alla completa estremizzazione?

Ovvero , secondo me han fatto bene.

Uno mette la macchina up nel + breve tempo possibile, poi ricompila i pacchettia al tempo e quando ha voglia.

questa cosa ha senso  :Smile: 

P.s.: anche secondo me và in Italian.

Tolto tutto quello che non serviva qui  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *matttions wrote:*   

> P.s.: anche secondo me và in Italian.

 

Si, infatti adesso lo sposto.

 *Quote:*   

> e secondo me visto che ormai abbiamo i subforums facciamo relamente distinzione.

 

L'argomento viene trattato solo in questo thread.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Quindi perchè perdere tempo nel compilare, quando invece possiamo creare già una macchina funzionante, con la facoltà di ricompilare da subito od attendere l'aggiornamento per passera alla completa estremizzazione? 

 

perchè io ho scelto gentoo perchè è la distro delle scelte. ho la possibilità di fare un'installazione come meglio credo, con  i tempi che voglio e con lo stage che voglio. la mia scelta è lo stage1. perchè posso decidere le cose subito e senza dover barcamenarmi in strane ricompilazioni con flag diverse, perchè mi piace così e perchè se uso lo stage3 mi sento sporco e mi vengono subito le paranoie da riformattazione. quindi per me lo stage2 e lo stage3 non esistono.

----------

## matttions

Le strane compilazioni sono solo per il nocciolo del sistema, che prima o poi vai normalmente a ricompilare secondo le tue USE.

E' solo un discorso di quando farlo  :Smile: 

e dai che lo stage 3 non è zozzo  :Smile: 

hihi.

Cmq la scelta rimane, solo che hanno spostato questa cosa nelle FAQ in modo tale da indurre l'utente appena affacciato alla gentoo ad utilizzare lo stage 3, dove possono andare male tante cose, ma meno rispetto al 2 o all'1  :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

azz... non sapevo di questo cambiamento...

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo che l'installazione da stage 1 si possa sempre fare comunque, almeno, sui mirrors gli stage 1 e 2 sono ancora presenti.

----------

## bandreabis

ma gli stage 1 e 2 sono destinati a sparire o resteranno sempre una possibilità?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Io spero restino una possibilità.

----------

## X-Drum

ragazzi è scritto tutto sulla gwn di questa settimana,

il metodo di "default" è stato cambiato in favore dello stage3

per quanto riguarda l'installazione da stage 1 è sempre possibile

dopo aver scompattato uno stage3

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema di base rimane se l'handbook per lo stage1 venga sempre mantenuto insieme allo stage1 per il semplice motivo che adesso sarei anche in grado di eseguire uno stage1 senza nessuna guida sottomano. però a volte ti vengono quei dubbi amletici secondo cui un'operazione debba essere fatta in un modo o in un'altro. ed in ogni caso credo che il problema di base sia un'erronea gestione del problema. ovvero: è un po come risolvere il sovraffollamento delle carceri chiudendo le prigioni. siccome ci sono molti noob che per fare gli sboroni con gli amici si affidavano ad uno stage1 come prima installazione e non avendo gli utenti del forum (o chi per essi) la voglia di risolvere le solite problematiche inerenti il bootstrap et similia o anche solamente la voglia di leggere i thread sull'argomento hanno fatto pressione affinchè l'installazione di default di gentoo avvennisse attraverso lo stage3. questa è una cosa assolutamente ridicola

----------

## Manuelixm

Sinceramente preferivo la vecchia strada, ma alla fine non cambia molto basta un emerge -e world alla fine è quasi come fare un'installazione da stage 1.

Alla prossima installazione trarrò le mie conclusioni.

----------

## Dece

Io sono d'accordo con mattions, nel senso che anche secondo me è meglio avere un sistema minimale da stage3 e poi "plasmarlo" come uno vuole: fino ad ora ho quasi sempre fatto cosi e mi sono trovato bene.

Però spero che stage1 e stage2 rimangano, dopotutto un utente dovrebbe essere libero fare l'installazione come vuole  :Wink: 

----------

## matttions

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Sinceramente preferivo la vecchia strada, ma alla fine non cambia molto basta un emerge -e world alla fine è quasi come fare un'installazione da stage 1.
> 
> Alla prossima installazione trarrò le mie conclusioni.

 

Infatti. Lo stage 3 dà lo stesso risultato con le ricompilazione successive.

E' giusto dare la possibilità di fare l'installazione come uno vuole, partendo dallo stage che sembra + opportuno...

ma proporre il metodo + veloce come default e lasciare gli altri un pochino + indietro e solo per gli affecionados mi sembra geniale.

- Meno casini sul forum, 

- + utenti che installano con + facilità, e la utilizzano  :Smile: 

- possibilità di scelta per gli affecionados.

Questo non serviva se la gente seguiva preciso preciso l'handbook, o se non faceva casino... ma sappiamo tutti che si fà casino  :Smile: 

Io per quanto mi riguarda all'inizio ho estratto 3-4 volte lo stage direttamente in RAM beccandomi un errore tipo

```
no space left on device
```

ciauz  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

Non posso che essere d'accordo con Ic3M4n ...

Si poteva benissimo consigliare di usare lo stage 3 (riservando la scelta del 1 e del 2 per utenti avanzati), mantenendo comunque gli altri due al loro posto.

Una rimozione degli stage 1 e 2 dall' handbook, mi sembra una sciocchezza   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non credo che partire da uno stage 2 (posso ancora capire lo stage 1), per un niubbo possa essere un grande problema. La mia prima installazione l'ho fatta da stage 2, ed è ancora viva ! 

Insorgeranno valanghe di hacker, non avranno mai ricevuto così tante mail !   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   (Almeno ...  si spera   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## nihil39

Salve, potete consigliarmi una buona guida per installare gentoo da stage 1?

Io ho trovato questa https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-189250-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-stage+developer+method.html

ma non so cosa sia NPTL. E' una guida valida?

Alla fine di essa il sistema si troverÃ  come alla fine della prima parte (installazione) della guida ufficiale di gentoo.org (cioÃ¨ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml )?

In cosa differisce concretamente l'installazione da stage 1 da quella con stage 3?

Ho anche trovato questa domanda http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#stage12

Ho anche postato questo messaggio nel forum di gentoo-italia.net, mi scuso per il crosspost ma ne ho veramente bisogno.

Ringrazio in anticipo.

----------

## luna80

quoto tutto quanto ha detto thewally!!

la scelta di togliere stage1 e 2 dall'handbook mi sembra un pò tanto esagerata, ci sono diverse vie di mezzo per risolvere (o raggirare) un problema.

magari hanno già in mente qualcosa di simile ma si potrebbe anche fare un handbook generale e poi altri tre handbook specifici per ogni stage, e nell'handbook generale inserire i 3 link consigliando vivamente quello delle stage3. questo è solo un esempio di una possibile soluzione alternativa meno drastica...

cmq non capisco, anche secondo me, in particolare per quanto riguarda lo stage2, non ci dovrebbero essere molti problemi. anche io la prima installazione l'ho fatta con quello stage ed è l'installazione che uso tutt'ora sul mio pc principale di casa...non bisogna mica essere scenziati per riuscirci.

e cmq...credo che chi vuole installare gentoo qualcosina di informatica ci capisce altrimenti manco saprebbe che esiste...andrebbe avanti ad usarsi il suo win e basta. o no?

boh questa è soltanto la mia opinione...dall'alto credo che avranno avuto dei buoni motivi per farlo...

----------

## randomaze

 *nihil39 wrote:*   

> Ho anche postato questo messaggio nel forum di gentoo-italia.net, mi scuso per il crosspost ma ne ho veramente bisogno.

 

Ti ho risposto li. Anche perché in questo thread saresti OT visto che si discute sulla necessità o meno dello stage1 senza ecessivi riferimenti tecnici  :Wink: 

Ritornando IT.

Mi sembra che, anche se non più presente nel manuale, lo stage1 sia ancora "una scelta". Chi vuole e lo sa fare può farlo senza troppi problemi e senza ecessivi problemi (non verrete a dire che non riuscite a trovare un documento e/o documentazione nel forum?).

Altrimenti l'opzione "default" é lo stage3. E, per meglio chiarire questo aspetto, hanno eliminato i riferimenti all'interno del manuale. Non vi siete mai accorti che qualcuno segue il manuale alla lettera senza neanche sapere cosa sta facendo o senza neanche capire la differenza tra uno stage3, uno stage2 o uno stage1?

Forse (e ripeto "forse") si potrebbe dedicare un Appendice allo stage1/2... ma non so se i doc-dev decideranno questa soluzione oppure quella di fare una guida completamente differente.

----------

## Ic3M4n

@randomaze: onestamente non è ancora chiaro se questo escludere lo stage1 e 2 dall'handbook sia un primo passo verso l'eliminazione definitiva degli stage (spero di no). poi ribadisco quello che ho detto anche qualche post più sopra: se alcune persone non sanno leggere la soluzione non è togliere da una guida quello che non gli serve. è insegnargli a leggere. (logicamente il discorso cambia nel momento in cui i dev decidessero di mantenere tre guide separate, cosa secondo me più confusionaria che mantenerne una singola.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se alcune persone non sanno leggere la soluzione non è togliere da una guida quello che non gli serve. è insegnargli a leggere.

 

Avresti anche ragione, ma non consideri che un corso per imparare a leggere forse esula dai doveri di un developer gentoo  :Wink: 

Peraltro non concordo sul fatto che una guida separata possa generare confusione. Perché dici questo?

----------

## Ic3M4n

basta che scorri il forum e cerchi il numero di persone che vogliono fare una installazione off-line, quanti arrivati a qualche punto non riuscivano ad andare avanti perchè anzichè scegliere la guida senza rete seguivano la guida normale? cosa vuoi fare? aggiungere altre due guide per fare in modo che chi non sa leggere possa scegliere a caso tra 4 guide anzichè le due di adesso?

----------

## 102376

ragazzi non volevo alzare un polverone del genere, 

io la mia installazione di gentoo la ho finita!!!!

ma non ho capito come mai state facendo tutta questa confusione!!!!!

nell ultimo periodo la guida per stage 1, 2 e 3 era la stessa, l unica cosa da fare in + per lo stage 1, 2 sono il bootstrap e 

```
emerge -e system
```

quindi io mi chiedo cosa vi cambia andara a vedere sull how-to quali comandi dare !!!!

alla fine prima di ricompilare il kernel dai questi 2 comandi ed il gioco e' fatto!!!!!

io quando ho aperto questo thread andavo a cercare nella guida lo stage 1 e mi diceva di andare a guardare le FAQ in italiano,ma poi le FAQ non gli avevano ancora finiti.....   per fortuna un santo di uomo mi ha fatto notare che in inglese invece c'era,

sinceramente a me non cambia nulla !!!!

e poi insomma GLI WHO-TO sono fatti per leggerli , io non ho mai fatto confusione!!! (solo ieri perche' la doc in ita non era ancora finita)Last edited by 102376 on Tue Nov 15, 2005 1:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Apetrini

Togliere la guida e/o le informazioni sullo stage1/2 mi sembra un assurdita', perche non lasciare tutte le guide?

Un sacco di persone(credo) usano lo stage1 con soddisfazione e non vedo perche bisogna levarlo. Se poi mi dite che lo stage1 genera confusione perche la gente non e' capace di leggere, be meglio che questa gente passi a ubuntu!!

Se volete possiamo risolvere il problema mettendo i requisiti minimi di sistema e di utente per installare gentoo.

Magari i requisiti di utente qualcosa tipo: saper leggere e riflettere su cio che c'e' scritto. Cosi le persone prima imparano a leggere con molta pazienza quello che c'e' scritto e poi se riescono a raggiungere questo difficilissimo traguardo possono passare a gentoo.

----------

## !equilibrium

forse vi Ã¨ sfuggito il motivo principale per cui i developers di gentoo hanno deciso per optare  per lo stage 3 come installazione di default: lo stage 1 e 2 non sono SAFE ! ci sono motivi per cui l'installazione condotta dallo stage1 e stage2 ha delle ripercussioni negative, problemi che spariscono installando uno stage3, o per i nostalgici, ricompilando uno stage3 dando un 'emerge -e world'.

se non sapete quali sono i problemi dello stage1 o stage2 andatevi a leggere il blog planet dei developers dove troverete tutte le discussioni in merito, chiarendovi non poco la questione, perchÃ¨ di discussioni inituili a riguardo ne sono giÃ  state fatte fin troppo (IMHO)   :Wink: 

----------

## Bionicle

Qualche mese fa ho provato il live CD di gentoo dove una volta partita la grafica (gnome) e si entra su desktop si può avviare un'applicazione che permette l'installazioe di gentoo in modo grafico, praticamente si indicavano le opzioni da settare e alla fine si può far partire l'installazione (ammetto che non andava). 

Per invogliare altra gente ad avvicinarsi a gentoo forse creeranno un sistema di installazone con stage3 tutto in modalità grafica. Forse é uno dei motivi di qesta scelta di togliere la guida dei stage1/2.

----------

## luna80

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per invogliare altra gente ad avvicinarsi a gentoo forse creeranno un sistema di installazone con stage3 tutto in modalità grafica. 

 

...spero ardentemente di NO!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *Bionicle wrote:*   
> 
> Per invogliare altra gente ad avvicinarsi a gentoo forse creeranno un sistema di installazone con stage3 tutto in modalità grafica.  
> 
> ...spero ardentemente di NO!!  

 

Non capisco questo accanimento...Gentoo è o non è la distro delle scelte?

Perche non dare la possibilità a chi ne sa di meno di usarla?

Non per forza per usare un sistema linux bisogna essere esperti di stage,gcc use ma non vedo perche non dare l'opportinatà anche ad altre persone di installare gentoo godendo dei suoi pregi che sono a mio parere,portage in primis,la comunità e le use per utenti un po più esperti!

E credo che questo sia un po l'ottica con cui bisogna portare avanti Gentoo,insomma la compilazione da stage 1 la lascerei giustamente a chi la vuole fare,a chi la cerca,per il metodo di default sono d'accordo con lo stage 3,perche come ho detto prima i pregi di gentoo,IMHO,sono bel altri che l'ottimizzazione da stege 1....e qui ci sarebbe tutto da discutere,perchè come ho notato io,e ho letto in giro sul forum,sinceramente i sistemi compilati da stage 1 non sono poi così performanti,anzi,distro precompilate come ubuntu sono nettamente più veloci, ma mi fermo perche sto andando OT!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Per invogliare altra gente ad avvicinarsi a gentoo forse creeranno un sistema di installazone con stage3 tutto in modalità grafica. Forse é uno dei motivi di qesta scelta di togliere la guida dei stage1/2.

 

Mi sembra che sia un intuizione gratuita, sopratutto dopo che il post precendente al tuo spiegava abbastanza chiaramente che i motivi sono altri....

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> se non sapete quali sono i problemi dello stage1 o stage2 andatevi a leggere il blog planet dei developers dove troverete tutte le discussioni in merito, chiarendovi non poco la questione, perchÃ¨ di discussioni inituili a riguardo ne sono giÃ  state fatte fin troppo (IMHO)  

 

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Non capisco questo accanimento...Gentoo è o non è la distro delle scelte?
> 
> Perche non dare la possibilità a chi ne sa di meno di usarla?

 

Infatto penso che l'accanimento non fosse verso il GLI quanto per la paventata eliminazione di una delle scelte: quella di installare il sistema da linea di comando.

Peraltro come é stato detto all'epoca in cui il GLI é stato presentato, l'installer grafico non avrebbe eliminato l'installazione "normale".

----------

## khelidan1980

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Infatto penso che l'accanimento non fosse verso il GLI quanto per la paventata eliminazione di una delle scelte: quella di installare il sistema da linea di comando.
> 
> Peraltro come é stato detto all'epoca in cui il GLI é stato presentato, l'installer grafico non avrebbe eliminato l'installazione "normale".

 

Be se fosse così allora sarei più che d'accordo,ma se cmq è stato assicurato che l'installazione a linea rimane,penso possiamo fidarci!

Il permettere una scelta tra GLI e linea di comando la vedo solo come un bene per Gentoo,più che altro a mio parere non si dovrebbe drammatizzare su questa  scelta di rendere default lo stage 3,fin quando non ci tolgono le altre possibilità va più che bene,d'altronde sono d'accordo sulla "standarizzazione" del metodo di intallazione,e per aprire più verso il pubblico Gentoo,lo stage 3 era la scelta obbligata,poi sarà l'utente,in futuro a decidere il meglio per se!

----------

## luna80

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non capisco questo accanimento...Gentoo è o non è la distro delle scelte?
> 
> Perche non dare la possibilità a chi ne sa di meno di usarla?
> ...

 

non mi piace l'idea. non mi piace l'idea che anche gentoo posso essere installata da una versione precompilata. perchè? perchè è anche questa una sua caratteristica.

gentoo è vero che è la distro delle scelte, ma proponendo una versione precompilata non si può più parlare di scelte; o meglio, forse se ne può parlare ma molto limitatamente.

per chiunque voglia avvicinarsi seriamente e veramente a linux sconsiglio una qualsiasi distro precompilata; è anche partendo dalle basi che uno impara a conoscere il sistema. saltando l'installazione, a mio modo di vedere, si perde una buona parte di concetti che potranno essere utili in futuro anche quando il sitema è pronto per essere utilizzato.

è vero che così facendo si potrebbe risparmiare tempo, ma non è la politica di gentoo dove tutto dovrebbe essere personalizzato e compilato in base alle caratteristiche della propria macchina!

forse sbaglio? non lo so ma io la penso così.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> forse sbaglio? non lo so ma io la penso cosï¿½.

 

no, non stai sbagliando assolutamente, solo non devi pensare che lo stage3 farÃ  diventare gentoo una distro precompilata, tutto qua; il motivo Ã¨ semplice, lo stage 3 + 'emerge -e world' serve solo per ottenere uno stage1, questo Ã¨ necessario perchÃ¨ l'attuale bootstrap.sh dello stage1 crea un sacco di rogne (dipende circolari, dipendenze non risolte, problemi con portage, problemi con il file world e la lista Ã¨ lunga... non mi va di scriverle tutte), ecco per tanto che fare uno stage3 + 'emerge -e world' Ã¨ stata scelta come soluzione ottimale per ottenere uno stage1 in tutto e per tutto, nulla escluso... anzi no, una sola cosa viene esclusa: i problemi dell'attuale stage1  :Smile: 

tutto il resto rimane invariato, sarÃ  a discrezione di chi installa fermarsi alla scompattazione dello stage3 ed avere quindi una distro precompilata, oppure usare lo stage3 per ottenere uno stage1 ottimizzato a proprio piacimento, ma soprattutto funzionante. tutto qua... questo procedimento serve per consolidare l'affidabilitÃ  dell'installazione.

(non capisco per tanto tutte queste preoccupazioni, vi state perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua IMHO)

----------

## Bionicle

Sono pienamente d'accordo con voi che installare gentoo tutto a manina é molto istruttivo e poi ti fa capire come funziona esattamente tutto il sistema.

L'installazione di gentoo con l'interfaccia grafica secondo me é un'alternativa a coloro che vogliono il sistema funzionte e subito senza entrare nei particolari e poter sfruttare subito il potente portage e emerge. (quello che ho provato io c'era solo l'interfaccia e non faceva niente)

----------

## Mazuego

Ho letto nella newsletter di gentoo che adesso nella compilazione del sistema non si può partire più dallo stage1 ma si parte direttamente dallo stage3 e poi se uno vuole ricompila il sistema inseguito! Qualcuno mi può spiegare per bene tutta la faccenda e dirmi cosa ci troveremo di fronte adesso installando gentoo? grazie mille a tutti!

----------

## .:chrome:.

semplice: l'handbook, che è di fatto la guida ufficiale, contemplerà sololo stage3 e spiegherà tutto quello che c'è da fare con quello.

se vuoi partire da stage1 o stage2 ti leggi le FAQ, che riportano tutti i passaggi necessari, oppure fai da stage3 e poi ad un certo punto dai un emerge -e system, ed è come se avessi installato da stage1.

nota: tutte queste cose sono scritte ed ampiamente commentate su www.gentoo.org e sull'ultima GWN

----------

## luna80

 QUI se ne è parlato un pò

p.s.: magari metti un titolo più esplicativo...  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Fatto il merge dei thread

----------

## Mazuego

 *Quote:*   

> perchè io ho scelto gentoo perchè è la distro delle scelte. ho la possibilità di fare un'installazione come meglio credo, con  i tempi che voglio e con lo stage che voglio. la mia scelta è lo stage1. perchè posso decidere le cose subito e senza dover barcamenarmi in strane ricompilazioni con flag diverse, perchè mi piace così e perchè se uso lo stage3 mi sento sporco e mi vengono subito le paranoie da riformattazione. quindi per me lo stage2 e lo stage3 non esistono.

 

Anche io ho la formattazione facile ed ho scelto gentoo perchè esisteva lo stage1 che è la cosa più vicina ad un "linux from scratch"... rivoglio lo stage1!

----------

## .:chrome:.

è scritto tutto nelle FAQ

e gli stage sono ancora disponibili tutti e tre sui mirror

basterebbe leggere gli annunci ufficiali, invece che pestare i piedi e fare i capricci, che c'è scritto tuttoLast edited by .:chrome:. on Sun Nov 20, 2005 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io ho la formattazione facile ed ho scelto gentoo perchè esisteva lo stage1 che è la cosa più vicina ad un "linux from scratch"... rivoglio lo stage1!

 

Ma nessuno ti impedisce di fare uno stage1, ci sono anche le faq che spiegano come fare, l'unica differenza rispetto a prima è che non è più il metodo di installazione predefinito.

----------

## Mazuego

 *Quote:*   

> per chiunque voglia avvicinarsi seriamente e veramente a linux sconsiglio una qualsiasi distro precompilata; è anche partendo dalle basi che uno impara a conoscere il sistema. saltando l'installazione, a mio modo di vedere, si perde una buona parte di concetti che potranno essere utili in futuro anche quando il sitema è pronto per essere utilizzato.
> 
> è vero che così facendo si potrebbe risparmiare tempo, ma non è la politica di gentoo dove tutto dovrebbe essere personalizzato e compilato in base alle caratteristiche della propria macchina!

 

Condivido pienamente... se volevo una distribuzione precompilata ma pesante restavo su ubuntu... personalmente grazie a gentoo ho imparato tante cose sul mondo linux ed inoltre tutte le volte che partivo dallo stage1 non ho mai avuto problemi. E poi cavolino cavoletto: ma è difficile fare

```
cd /usr/portage

scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

per passare dallo stage1 allo stage2 e

```
emerge --emptytree system

```

per passare dallo stage2 allo stage3? Non mi sembra una cosa complicata... Oppure è complicato settare le flags use? Ma è proprio quello il bello di gentoo! Nel mio vecchio 500 Mhz con gentoo mozilla firefox si apre con la stessa velocità che sul mio 4000+ con winzozz e queste soddisfazioni te le da solo gentoo!

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Anche io ho la formattazione facile ed ho scelto gentoo perchè esisteva lo stage1 che è la cosa più vicina ad un "linux from scratch"... rivoglio lo stage1!

 

Cosa intendi con la cosa piú vicina ad un "linux from scratch"?

Perché onestamente io non riesco a capire i vostri problemi e dubbi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Anche io ho la formattazione facile ed ho scelto gentoo perchè esisteva lo stage1 che è la cosa più vicina ad un "linux from scratch"... rivoglio lo stage1!

 

falso. LFS non ha niente a che vedere con stage1, come livello di difficoltà.

non è la stessa cosa compilare busybox a mano, e usarlo per mettere in piedi il sistema, e lasciare fare tutte queste cose a portage.

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che intendesse come quantità di cose che ti compili sulla tua macchina, il livello di partenza ed il grado di personalizzazione. 

in ogni caso non credo che il paragone regga.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che intendesse come quantità di cose che ti compili sulla tua macchina, il livello di partenza ed il grado di personalizzazione. 
> 
> in ogni caso non credo che il paragone regga.

 

decisamente. anche considerando quei metri di paragone... non ci si avvicina nemmeno

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Anche io ho la formattazione facile ed ho scelto gentoo perchè esisteva lo stage1 che è la cosa più vicina ad un "linux from scratch"... rivoglio lo stage1!

 

Lo stage 1 esiste ancora solo che il manuale di installazione per tale stage è stato spostato nelle faq perché non è più il metodo predefinito.

Le differenze tra partire dallo stage 1 piuttosto che ricompilare tutto una volta installato lo stage 3 non le ho mai capite e ad occhio direi che non esistono...

Quindi avete 2 modi 

1) Leggere le faq (il link è più sopra in questo thread) e installare comunque da stage 1

2) Insatallare da stage 3 e ricompilare successivamente tutto

I due metodi sono equivalenti e potete scegliere quello che vi pare

----------

## neryo

una distro precompilata basata su gentoo esiste gia'.... vidalinux.. xche' ne volete un altra?!? gentoo voglio riperterlo non e' una distribuzione.. xche' la differenza e' che gentoo non e' precompilata e pacchettizzata.

Invece per quanto riguarda stage1, io lo ritengo un iter MOLTO  formativo, ma per un utente abbastanza esperto che deve lavorare e' una perdita di tempo, a meno che non hai una macchina molto lenta e vuoi tirarne fuori il meglio. Quindi se uno lo vuole fare fa bene a farlo, pero' sapendo che i vantaggi sono comunque poco visibili!

Con questo non voglio aprire flame e' solo la mia idea... considerate che il tempo e' denaro.

----------

## Mazuego

 *Quote:*   

> decisamente. anche considerando quei metri di paragone... non ci si avvicina nemmeno

 

Lo so... hai una sacrosanta ragione... infatti io ho usato il termine "ciò che più ci si avvicina"... credo infatti che tra le varie distribuzioni in circolazione, gentoo sia quella che più ci si avvicina a LFS... lo so che fa tutto portage.... ma la filosofia della compilazione dei pacchetti è la stessa... scusate se ho fatto un paragone un pò ardito

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Lo so... hai una sacrosanta ragione... infatti io ho usato il termine "ciò che più ci si avvicina"... credo infatti che tra le varie distribuzioni in circolazione, gentoo sia quella che più ci si avvicina a LFS... lo so che fa tutto portage.... ma la filosofia della compilazione dei pacchetti è la stessa... scusate se ho fatto un paragone un pò ardito

 

in effetti non volevo contraddirti, ma solo sottolineare che a mio parere si trattava di un paragone leggermente azzardato  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> lo so che fa tutto portage.... ma la filosofia della compilazione dei pacchetti è la stessa... scusate se ho fatto un paragone un pò ardito

 

é la stessa filosofia del dare:

```
emerge -e --oneshot world
```

appena finito di mettere su lo stage3.

dov'é il problema?

----------

## Mazuego

 *Quote:*   

> é la stessa filosofia del dare:
> 
> ```
> emerge -e --oneshot world
> ```
> ...

 

Si hai pienamente ragione... forse tutti questi problemi non sussistono... il fatto è che ciò che mi ha affascinato di gentoo fin dall'inizio è stato questo benedetto "stage1"... forse partire dallo stage3 e poi ricompilare tutto ti fa avere prima un sistema su cui lavorare da ottimizzare con il tempo.... ho un unico dubbio: nello stage3 le CFLAGS all'interno di make.conf sono quelle predefinite giusto? prima di ricompilare tutto il sistema, l'utente le dovrebbe cambiare a proprio piacimento, giusto? non c'è il rischio di ritrovarsi degli errori?

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> ho un unico dubbio: nello stage3 le CFLAGS all'interno di make.conf sono quelle predefinite giusto? prima di ricompilare tutto il sistema, l'utente le dovrebbe cambiare a proprio piacimento, giusto? non c'è il rischio di ritrovarsi degli errori?

 

Beh, se le metti correttamente e sono sufficientemente "safe" direi di no.

L'unico vero problema con lo stage3 sarebbe nel CHOST, ma se hai preso lo stage3 corretto non dovrebbero esserci problemi neanche per quello.

EDIT: ovviamente se non sono "safe" andresti incontro agli stessi problemi che avresti avuto con uno stage1  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

scusate, ma non capisco cosa ci sia di istruttivo nel dare bootstrap.sh && emerge -e system.

uno stage3 si installa molto più velocemente e alla fine si ottiene il medesimo risultato.

----------

## bandreabis

Credo che istruttivo sia imparare e lavorare con le flags di compilazione: certo che se usi i default che hai anche nello stage3 di istruttivo non vedo molto.

Andrea

----------

## makoomba

cosa ti impedisce di modificare USE e CFLAGS con una installazione stage3 ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

niente, però ho un sistema sporco. non è la mia installazione.

e comunque mettere su una cosa per poi doverla ricompilare e quindi eliminare non mi piace, parto dallo stage1 e sono a posto. poi ad ognuno il suo. credo che il discorso sia finito quando è stato detto che continuerà ad esserci uno stage1 disponibile per il download e la possibilità di seguire una qualche guida sul forum e nelle faq. tutto il resto sono solo guerre di religione che non servono a niente. possiamo andare avanti fino a natale a dire:

 *Quote:*   

> tanto non serve lo stage 1. basta che di un emerge -e system ed è uguale

 

si, ma io voglio avere la libertà di farlo.

 *Quote:*   

> tanto non serve lo stage 1. basta che di un emerge -e system ed è uguale

 

si, ma io voglio avere la libertà di farlo.

 *Quote:*   

> tanto non serve lo stage 1. basta che di un emerge -e system ed è uguale

 

si, ma io voglio avere la libertà di farlo.

 *Quote:*   

> tanto non serve lo stage 1. basta che di un emerge -e system ed è uguale

 

si, ma io voglio avere la libertà di farlo.

 *Quote:*   

> tanto non serve lo stage 1. basta che di un emerge -e system ed è uguale

 

si, ma io voglio avere la libertà di farlo.

 *Quote:*   

> tanto non serve lo stage 1. basta che di un emerge -e system ed è uguale

 

si, ma io voglio avere la libertà di farlo.

dato che alla fine questo thread si risuce essenzialmente a questo. Una volta che mi è stata garantita la possibilità di avere il mio stage1, io sono a posto. rimane comunque una nota dolente, ovvero che molti di voi non hanno capito il concetto che c'è alla base. uno sceglie gentoo perchè vuole la possibilità di scelta? se una cosa scompare la scelta non c'è più. poi le motivazioni non mi interessano. se uno non sa leggere... beh che impari.

----------

## makoomba

Ic3M4n, nessuno ti vieta di utilizzare lo stage1.

il problema, semmai, è dare la falsa impressione che questo sia il modo migliore di installare gentoo.

o che ci sia un reale vantaggio rispetto ad uno stage3.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> è dare la falsa impressione che questo sia il modo migliore di installare gentoo.
> 
> 

 non mi sembra di aver mai detto niente del genere. semmai ho detto che è il metodo che IO preferisco.

----------

## makoomba

non era diretto a te personalmente.

----------

## Ic3M4n

c'è il mio nome nel tuo post precedente o sbaglio? va beh dai... è inutile continuare a discuterne. come ho già detto prima per me la faccenda è risolta.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Credo che istruttivo sia imparare e lavorare con le flags di compilazione: certo che se usi i default che hai anche nello stage3 di istruttivo non vedo molto

 

dubito. penso invece che questa sia una falsa illusione.

non per voler fare una critica a nessuno, ma spulciando nel passato diq uesto forum si trovano molti esempi di persone che, cinvinti di essere diventati i padroni delle CFLAGS hanno devastato il loro sistema. il più recente è di pochi giorni fa.

purtroppo prendere realmente confidenza con le CFLAGS è una cosa che, io sono convinto, vada oltre le capacità di un utente normale. sono richieste conoscenze di struttura del calcolatore, dei compilatori, dei traduttori... e molte altre... e anche queste non sono sufficienti.

io mi sono accanito moltissimo su queste cose, eppure trovo in continuazione aspetti che non riesco a comprendere e che molti docenti di una Facoltà di Ingegneria non riescono nemmeno a chiarire quelle volte che almeno loro riescono a capire il problema.

non è un voler sminuire nessuno, ma una semplice considerazione fatta nel modo più obiettivo possibile.

----------

## jubushi

allora.....ho fatto qualche casino con portage, il kernel ed rc. Praticamente manco genkernel e make funzionano più e sinceramente mi sono rotto di sbattere la testa contro la scrivania.......quindi ritorno a WINDOWS.......SSKKEERRZZOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANCO MORTO (hihihi). Seriamente: voglio reinstallare gentoo da capo, ora che mi sono fatto i primi calli e quindi sarò più pronto nella configurazione. Quindi.........adesso vorrei partire dallo stage1 (prima avevo usato il 3) perchè voglio approfondire le mie conoscenze ed ottimizzare all'ennesima potenza il sistema. Correggerò un errore che avevo fatto all'inizio, cioè stabilire la flag di compilazione a -3 e le applicazione erano lleennttee ad aprirsi! adesso metto -1. Ma è difficile lo stage1? Ce n'è documentazione da seguire passo passo?? Avete dei consigli da darmi?  con un p4 a 2.6 quanto ci dovrei mettere a compilare? Grazie

----------

## Luca89

Segui l'handbook più le faq che ti indica lo stesso. Per le cflags sul wiki internazionale ci dovrebbe essere una pagina denominata "safe cflags", credo che sia un buon punto di partenza e poi ovviamente "man gcc".

----------

## makoomba

prima di lanciarti nella nuova installazione, leggi qui

tutto il 3d.

poi decidi da quale stage partire.

----------

## jubushi

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> prima di lanciarti nella nuova installazione, leggi qui
> 
> tutto il 3d.
> 
> poi decidi da quale stage partire.

 

Guarda un pò......mi sa che installo da stage3. hi hi hi..........ok post inutile. chiedo ad un mod: lo posso eliminare o no?

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread

Cerchiamo meglio la prossima volta

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho trovato un sito (molto noto di sicuro) che riporta ancora la guida per lo stage 1

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/build12-it.html

l'unica cosa è che invece di dare emerge -e system viene dato il comando emerge system

cmq è di sicuro più chiaro della guida ufficiale (almeno in questo) che ha riposto l'argomento in una FAQ.

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> cmq è di sicuro più chiaro della guida ufficiale (almeno in questo) che ha riposto l'argomento in una FAQ.

 

Quella infatti é la traduzione della guida ufficiale di qualche mese fa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

qualche mese????

pensavo che fosse passato più tempo da quando hanno tolto lo stage1 dalla guida ufficiale!!!

----------

## starise

Prima, mi accingevo ad installare su un calcolatore la gentoo, vado a caricarmi con links il manuale in italiano... e mi imbatto in un'arcana scritta:

 *Manuale di Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Assicurarsi di scaricare un archivio stage3, le installazioni con stage1 o stage2 non sono più supportate.
> 
> 

 

Sacrilegio! che significa questo? E dov'è finita la filosofia?

Non capisco... tutto questo da quanto?  :Sad:  sigh!

----------

## Scen

Uff, dopo un pò di ricerca sono riuscito a trovare la news....   :Razz: 

Ecco la spiegazione:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20051114-newsletter.xml

----------

## starise

arghh.. letto!   :Smile:  grazie per la risposta!

la notizia risale a novembre... dunque è già qualche mese! mannaggia l'università che si mangia tutto il tempo! ehehe

Almeno adesso so che gli stage sono disponibili (ho controllato anche sui mirrors), e quindi in realtà non cambia niente! Meno male, mi stava venendo un'infarto...! 

buona giornata a tutti

------

x cazzantonio sotto (per non creare un altro post scrivo qui):

Naturalmente ho cercato più di una volta, ma non sono riuscito a trovare questo thread!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'era già questo topic

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> c'era già questo topic

 

E infatti cercare non sarebbe così male...

Mi spiegate che cosa ci trovate di strano nel cercare?

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

probabilmente se ne sarà già parlato, ho provato a cercare ma avevo troppi risultati e nessuno era quello che cercavo.  :Sad: 

Ieri sera rifacendo un installazione da zero su una macchina nuova, rileggendo la guida (io stavo partendo da stage1 e non ricordavo il comando bootstrap.sh  :Smile:  ) ho scoperto che le installazioni da stage1 e 2 non sono più supportate, come mai?

E' solo relativo alla guida in italiano, oppure gentoo ha reso deprecated questi stage?

Grazie

----------

## Luca89

Ne abbiamo parlato qua, sicuramente troverai le risposte a tutti i tuoi dubbi in quella discussione.

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ne abbiamo parlato qua, sicuramente troverai le risposte a tutti i tuoi dubbi in quella discussione.

 

grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

Fatto il merge del thread di FreeManAtomic

----------

## lumumba

Ciao a tutti,

scusate se la domanda sarà stupida o se per caso mi rispondo da solo nel seguente post ma non sono riuscito a trovare info al riguardo.

Da circa 1 anno non uso più Gentoo per diversi motivi che non vi sto a spiegare (ovviamente comunque controvoglia e per stupide esigenze del lavoro).

Mi stavo ora decidendo di formattare il portatile e metterci di nuovo Gentoo  (la mossa finale a questa decisione è stato un Dialer che tuttora dopo scansioni di circa 7 antivirus/antidialer/hijacker e amenità varie, non se n'è ancora voluto andare)...

Quindi mi son ripreso il nuovo Handbook e, sopresa sorpresa, viene detto che l'installazione da Stage1 o Stage2 non è supportata. Mi sembra alquanto strano tutto ciò. Ma non è più supportata e non c'è la possibilità di effettuarla o semplicemente non viene descritta?

Il motivo è che lo so che posso poi ricompilare il tutto dando un bel 

```
emerge -e world
```

 ma il discorso è:

Posso ancora partizionare il disco come voglio io specificando che /usr sta in hdax, /home in hday e /boot in hdaz?

Scusate per la domanda stupida ma prima di ripartire con la reinstallazione volveo esserne sicuro ... altrimenti parto da un vecchio LiveCD e torno alla vecchia Gentoo...

Grazie mille a tutti e Buon Hacking a voi!!!

Mubumba

----------

## Luca89

 *lumumba wrote:*   

> Quindi mi son ripreso il nuovo Handbook e, sopresa sorpresa, viene detto che l'installazione da Stage1 o Stage2 non ï¿½ supportata. Mi sembra alquanto strano tutto ciï¿½. Ma non ï¿½ piï¿½ supportata e non c'ï¿½ la possibilitï¿½ di effettuarla o semplicemente non viene descritta?

 

Puoi benissimo farla, perÃ² non Ã¨ supportata.

 *Quote:*   

> Il motivo ï¿½ che lo so che posso poi ricompilare il tutto dando un bel 
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

Ovvio, la differenza tra stage 1 e stage3 consiste semplicemente nel tipo di ambiente da cui si parte.

----------

## .:chrome:.

argomento già trattato milioni di volte.

fai una ricerca nel forum!

----------

## Kernel78

Il partizionamento è qualcosa che sta a monte dell'installazione di qualsiasi sw e per il sw installato è completamente trasparente, basta che nella partizione sia presente lo spazio necessario ... poi puoi fare una sola partizione o divertirti a crearne a dozzine e per il sw non cambia ASSOLUTAMENTE nulla.

----------

## Cazzantonio

caro lumumba esiste una simpatica funzione in questi forum che si chiama "ricerca"

non è difficile usarla... leggiti le linee guida per capire come

grazie e ora mi tocca fare il merge dei thread

----------

## lucapost

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> caro lumumba esiste una simpatica funzione in questi forum che si chiama "ricerca"
> 
> non è difficile usarla... leggiti le linee guida per capire come
> 
> grazie e ora mi tocca fare il merge dei thread

 

cercavo delle info sul comando

```
emerge -e world
```

prova a scrivere "world" nella ricerca rapida con l'opzione in "Questo forum" riferito al forum italiano, guarda un pò cosa viene fuori! e dire che c'è n'è di post con tale parola nel testo...

Non è il posto giusto dove scriverlo,...ma proprio mi sentivo in dovere di farlo!

Luca.

----------

